# Next Big Future: Supercomputer Conference: Possible Exascale Disruption and the Best



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Next Big Future: Supercomputer Conference: Possible Exascale Disruption and the Best Technical Papers.

*Technological developments in several areas have the potential to impact exascale supercomputer systems in a very disruptive way. These technologies could lead to viable exascale systems in the 2015-2020 timeframe. Four technologies are:*

* Quantum computing [Dwave Systems]
* Flash storage Sun Micro has introduced high performance flash from terabytes up a to half a petabyte
* Cheap and low power optical communications Keren Bergman talks about nanophotonics for onchip and interchip communication
* IBM 3D chip stacking

Note: See link above for links to above technologies and all the latest information about them. For example, to whet your thirst for knowledge:









IBM's leadership in advancing chip-stacking technology in a manufacturing environment announced one year ago, which drastically shortens the distance that information needs to travel on a chip to just 1/1000th of that on 2-D chips and allows the addition of up to 100 times more channels, or pathways, for that information to flow.

IBM researchers are exploring concepts for stacking memory on top of processors and, ultimately, for stacking many layers of processor cores.

IBM scientists were able to demonstrate a cooling performance of up to 180 W/cm**2 per layer for a stack with a typical footprint of 4 cm**2.

-- Tom


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Take a look at this article I read yesterday, http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/supercomputers/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=212001621

Interesting. Imagine a PC with these typs of speed. If you were a really serious Gamer you could not be touched. I guess nor could it be easily affordable.


----------

